# Sorley Tunnel, Devon



## Underworld

Well, what can you do on a wet Sunday ? I know, go out and look for empty train stations and tunnels. Looking at Memory Map (what a program !) I found this a few weeks ago and unlike most tunnels, there was some information on the net. HERE So, off we went in search of suff, and it didn't turn out to be a bad day....



























Thanks to Scotty, Sarah and Scurb2000 

Underworld


----------



## smileysal

Ooooooooooh this is a nice one. Love the difference in the lower part with the stone work, and the upper part made of brick. Excellent pics, really do like this.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## Scrub2000

Brill m8, was a good, if not wet, day 

Couple from me:


























Cheers


----------



## escortmad79

I see the "skeleton" is still there!

Did you see any of the bats that live in the tunnel?


----------



## Underworld

escortmad79 said:


> I see the "skeleton" is still there!
> 
> Did you see any of the bats that live in the tunnel?



Not that I could see.

Do you know of this tunnel before the adventure park closed ?

Underworld


----------



## Scotty

nice pics lads.
mines shit so i'm not even uploading any.


----------



## Underworld

Scotty said:


> nice pics lads.
> mines shit so i'm not even uploading any.



You must have taken one good shot ???? 

Even with your camera 

Underworld


----------



## Scotty

Underworld said:


> You must have taken one good shot ????
> 
> Even with your camera
> 
> Underworld



None that i liked mate.

Ebay here it comes. lol


----------



## escortmad79

Underworld said:


> Not that I could see.
> 
> Do you know of this tunnel before the adventure park closed ?
> 
> Underworld


Went there once doing a paranormal investigation


----------



## skittles

which adventure park closed? any pics of the train station


----------



## escortmad79

It hasn't got a station, it's just the tunnel.

Above ground they had a very small adventure park consisting of a petting zoo, some trampolines, pony rides & a few other bits & pieces


----------



## Bobble

is that the Sorley Tunnel place near Kingsbridge?


----------



## escortmad79

It certainly is


----------



## whostolemymonkey

cool pics, looks like you called in the ghostbusters in the 3rd pic from top.


----------



## pdtnc

Underworld said:


>



Liking this shot lots


----------



## Underworld

pdtnc said:


> Liking this shot lots



That was my attempt at HDR  It didn't come out bad !

Underworld


----------



## Twisted Nerve

Excellent shots Underworld! I love old tunnels


----------

